# خط انتاج اعلاف 25 طن / ساعه(الجوهري)



## دالتكس الجوهري 2014 (1 مايو 2014)

خط انتاج اعلاف 25 طن / ساعه




1-خزان استقبال المواد الخام لادخالها فى خزان التنسيب
2-خزان التنسيب سعة كل خزان 5-10 طن
3-ميزان التنسيب
4-مجرشة اعلى الخلاط
5-المكبس
6-المبرد
7-آلة التعبئة
– ماكينة الخياطة
8-لوحة الكهرباء

الجوهرى للتنمية الصناعية

يمكنكم التعرف على التفاصيل الفنية للمعدات عن طريق الاتصال بناعلى الارقام التاليه

002-01001160396
002-01272227795
اوزيارة موقعنا الاليكتروني التالي :
www.elgohary-eg.com
اوالتواصل معناعبرالبريدالاليكتروني التالي :
[email protected]
وتفضلوا بزيارة قناتناعلى اليوتيوب
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCByaq_Q_oHWknUfqLeuZ4NQ?feature=guide

اوزيارة مدونتنا
http://elgohary-eg.blogspot.com

اوتشريفنا بزيارتكم الكريمه علي العنوان التالي:
كفرالشيخ - ابراج المحاربين أمام بنك اسكندرية


----------

